# 14th Field Regiment & 4th Light Anti-Aircraft, WW2, D-Day Landings



## bandslak (11 Oct 2014)

I thought I had posted this today around noon but cannot find it so here goes again.

I have recently compiled a listing of men based on the above subject, totaling 1754. Of that, I have 972 with service numbers. I have the War Diaries for the 4th LAA but not the 14th.

The service numbers came from a document sent to me (by who, I don't know now) titled "4th Light Anti-Aircraft Regiment RCA, Part II Orders Issued by Canadian Section GHQ 2nd Echelon 21 Army Group". On the left side of the page it says "Last Order No 30 11 Jul 44" and on the right side, "No 31 12 Jul 44". 

At the top of the page someone has written "War Diary" but this document is not/was not a part of the previously mentioned War Diaries. This document is a listing of the embarkation and disembarkation of the troops of the 4th LAA for the invasion of Europe.

I am wondering if anyone has or is aware of such a listing for the 14th Field Regiment that they would like to share.

Any info would be greatfully appreciated.

Thanks......Brian


----------



## Old Sweat (11 Oct 2014)

You can find it in the personnel locator thread, along with my reply stating that I have a copy of the history of the 14th Field Regiment. It has a list of casualties, those who were decorated and a variety of names. It does not have a complete list.

You should consult Library and Archives Canada.


----------



## pinkrosi (22 Nov 2014)

This site might be of help for people researching soldiers of the Royal Newfoundland Regiment from the Great War. The Rooms
If you click on the tab titled "Soldiers" on this page it will show the complete records of thousands of soldiers. There is even correspondence between the government and families after a casualty has occurred. As well, there are German documents completed after the soldier was captured. An example of such is here, in the records of Private Thomas Rodgers.


----------



## Cloud Cover (23 Nov 2014)

pinkrosi said:
			
		

> This site might be of help for people researching soldiers of the Royal Newfoundland Regiment from the Great War. The Rooms
> If you click on the tab titled "Soldiers" on this page it will show the complete records of thousands of soldiers. There is even correspondence between the government and families after a casualty has occurred. As well, there are German documents completed after the soldier was captured. An example of such is here, in the records of Private Thomas Rodgers.



wow, just wow. 
The first name I randomly clicked on was: Adams, Otto Herbert.  Sentenced to death for cowardice and desertion November 1917, killed in action November 1917, while awaiting outcome of appeal for further reconsideration.  Not a lot of detail, must be one hell of a story behind that.  Doesn't look like the family was notified of the legal issues.  

Has Britain ever apologized for the wrong committed in murdering its own colonial volunteers? Discuss.  op:


----------

